# American English



## rickydixtor (Jan 25, 2016)

First I'm sorry to disturb, but I am a writer in my language and in need of a native American-English Speaker, so I thought it's good to register here.
It's about the following conversation:

Bryan: But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren´t.

The "no" confuses me. So I ask myself what Cathy want's to say with her answer:
a) That's wrong. In my opinion they are the same.
b) I agree, They are not the same.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2016)

> Bryan: But they are not the same then.
> Cathy: No they aren´t.



She is agreeing with Bryan.
b.
She has abbreviated her answer, and if she were to be more specific and finish her thought, she would say, "No they aren't the same".


----------



## jd_1138 (Jan 25, 2016)

Also it is confusing because it is almost like a double negative -- the "no" and then the "aren't".  So it's almost like saying "I don't have no plans for dinner tonight" which is a double negative and not grammatically correct.


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes it is confusing and yes it is like a double negative.

It might have been more clear if she had said, "No" and then said nothing else.
OR
It might have been more clear if she had said, "They aren't." or finished the thought with, "They aren't the same."


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 26, 2016)

In this context the No means Yes, as in she agrees with him.   In English that is not right, but that doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 26, 2016)

So you also think she means it like b) I agree, they are not the same?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes.  All replies (so far) vote it is B.

If it were A) I think  indicates  they are not in agreement.  Then there should be further dialogue while one or the other or both of them defend their statement and the conversation would/ should  become more clear to the reader.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 26, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> So you also think she means it like b) I agree, they are not the same?


 
Yes.  That's the only way to interpret it.  Its very common to reply in agreement in this manner in the US.

Bryan's "But" may also be confusing


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 29, 2016)

Thx 
Just to make sure I understand the opening statement of Bryan correct:
The words "but" and "then" in his sentence "but they are not the same then" don't change the meaning so:
"but they are not the same then." = "they are not the same.", correct?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes. And she's essentially saying "No, they are not the same."

It might be more clear to you if you included the part of the conversation before the snippet you provided.


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 29, 2016)

So all in all both  (Bryan and Cathy) think they are not the same?

Then thanks in advance for your help and warm welcome


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 29, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes. And she's essentially saying "No, they are not the same."
> 
> It might be more clear to you if you included the part of the conversation before the snippet you provided.


It,s just an example snippet I found in a book that I could not explain. But all in all it's correct to say that both  (Bryan and Cathy) think they are not the same, correct?


----------



## blissful (Jan 29, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> It,s just an example snippet I found in a book that I could not explain. But all in all it's correct to say that both  (Bryan and Cathy) think they are not the same, correct?



Yes, it is correct to say that both (Bryan and Cathy) think they are not the same.

Example: Bryan, Cathy, and two friends are out having a soda (pop, a soft drink), some having Pepsi and some having Coke.
The friends talk about the tastes of Pepsi and Coke. "This one tastes more lemony", "this one tastes more sweet", "this one bubbles differently", "this one isn't overly sweet."

Bryan: But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren´t.

Bryan and Cathy agree that Pepsi and Coke are not the same.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for your friendly answers.  It helped me a lot. I am somehow  a little bit unsure, if this all fits for the whole conversation:

Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
Cathy: No, I don't think so.
Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture,  who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren't.


If you see the whole conversation, is Cathys last answer "No they aren't." = "No, I agree, they are not the same."?


----------



## jd_1138 (Feb 6, 2016)

When Cathy says "No they aren't", she is reiterating that "no, they are NOT the same".  She could also say "YES, they aren't" whereby the "YES" is to mean "yes you are correct, they are NOT the same".  Basically either would be OK -- "no they aren't" or "yes they aren't".  

But I think "no they aren't" is more correct.  English is a confusing language.  

The way you have it sounds good.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 6, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
> Cathy: No, I don't think so.
> Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture,  who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
> Cathy: No they aren't.
> ...


Americans tend to speak in very short phrases. "Instead of saying "No, they aren't," most of us would simply say "No" or "Nope" (which is not as formal).

But now I'm wondering what Bryan is trying to say in the third line: "Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture,  who I thought was your friend."

The phrasing is somewhat awkward.

Is Bryan trying to say that he can't remember if the person in the picture is Cathy's friend?

If so, he would be more likely to say something like this:
(pointing to the picture) "I can't remember. Is this a friend of yours?"

Again, remember that Americans tend to speak in short sentences in everyday conversation.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh I certainly do understand of American English being very confusing! Today Joyce saw my posts and said, "Oh Cat...too many 'ofs' again! Remember what I told you about that?"

I had quite forgotten. I see you are from Berlin. I am from Brasov and Constanta, Romania, but I am an American citizen!

Your English is good!

I always get words mixed about. I keep wanting to call the driveway the parkway. A parkway is a highway, and there is no parking of it unless your car's transmission falls out or you have an accident. That should be a driveway, not a parkway.

The place at your home where you park your car outside should be a parkway, not a driveway. I think many American English words were fashioned with the help of strong Polish potato vodka, yes?


----------



## Souschef (Feb 7, 2016)

Cat,
You are an absolute delight. I just checked, and I was in Constanza in 1994. We were taken to Murfatlar to a winery to see some dancing, and of course, buy some of the wine, which was delicious.
In fact, in my file, I still have a map of Constanza


----------



## CatPat (Feb 8, 2016)

It is a beautiful city, yes? I love the harbor there. I have not been to the wine place, but the wine was good, yes?

Romania does have good wines but sometimes the growing seasons are difficult. There was of a grape shortage in 2013 for some bugs were attracted to those genetically modified grapes. It is best to plant the natural ones.

Were you bothered by the stray dogs there?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

There are no commercially grown genetically modified grapes anywhere in the world. 

http://www.soilassociation.org/freq...e-seedless-grapes-without-using-gm-technology


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 8, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> Also it is confusing because it is almost like a double negative -- the "no" and then the "aren't".  So it's almost like saying "I don't have no plans for dinner tonight" which is a double negative and not grammatically correct.


If it was written down there would be a full stop (I think this is called a period in the US) or even an exclamation mark (!) after the No, ie "No. It isn't" or "No! It isn't" The "No" emphasises the negative of the next sentence.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 8, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> Also it is confusing because it is almost like a double negative -- the "no" and then the "aren't".  So it's almost like saying "I don't have no plans for dinner tonight" which is a double negative and not grammatically correct.


No. It isn't. 

Not confusing at all. and nothing to do with double negatives. It's about emphasis.

(Don't let me get involved in this. I was the teacher who was old-fashioned enough to make pupils correct spelling mistakes by writing them out ten times )


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 8, 2016)

blissful said:


> Yes, it is correct to say that both (Bryan and Cathy) think they are not the same.
> 
> Example: Bryan, Cathy, and two friends are out having a soda (pop, a soft drink), some having Pepsi and some having Coke.
> The friends talk about the tastes of Pepsi and Coke. "This one tastes more lemony", "this one tastes more sweet", "this one bubbles differently", "this one isn't overly sweet."
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your answers. 



Mad Cook said:


> If it was written down there would be a full stop (I think this is called a period in the US) or even an exclamation mark (!) after the No, ie "No. It isn't" or "No! It isn't" The "No" emphasises the negative of the next sentence.




So just to understand you right:
Cathy's last statement "No they aren't" means the same as "No, I agree, they are not the same.", correct?


----------



## CatPat (Feb 8, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> There are no commercially grown genetically modified grapes anywhere in the world.
> 
> How do organic growers produce seedless grapes without using GM technology?




I am very sorry, but you do not know of which you are speaking. 

GMO AND GRAFTING GRAPE VINES

This is of your own America. There are of GMOs and please do not speak of how things are done in my country. I know this well.

Not every food or fruit is regulated of the USA in other countries.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

CatPat said:


> I am very sorry, but you do not know of which you are speaking.
> 
> GMO AND GRAFTING GRAPE VINES
> 
> ...



Um, no, the author of that site does not know of what they are speaking. Grafting is not genetic modification. This, for example:



> Whether grafting induces genetic changes across the graft union as a result of the grafting, evident in grape vine graft hybrids, is a subject of scientific observation,  experimentation,  discussion, and even debate that goes back to ancient times.  Graft ‘‘hybridization’’ involves the creation of a compound genetic system by uniting two distinct genotypes.



People in ancient times knew nothing about genes or genotypes. 

You may not remember this, but I am a Master Gardener. Unless you have acquired a degree in viniculture in the same period of time you got married, adopted a child, traveled throughout Europe with an entourage, took over assorted international businesses and the design, building and launch of a ship, and became a pilot, it's possible you don't quite understand the difference between grafting and genetic modification. 

I don't know what that last sentence means.


----------



## blissful (Feb 8, 2016)

CatPat said:


> I am very sorry, but you do not know of which you are speaking.
> 
> GMO AND GRAFTING GRAPE VINES
> 
> ...


A graft and a genetically modified organism, are two different things. I can give my fertilized egg to another mother and have a child. That child is not genetically modified.

Perhaps this is better discussed in a separate thread about GMO's, instead of a political attack of a European country's company making claims about the USA policies and procedures regarding the lifespan of women in the USA.

This thread is about understanding the English language as a secondary language.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

blissful said:


> A graft and a genetically modified organism, are two different things. I can give my fertilized egg to another mother and have a child. That child is not genetically modified.
> 
> Perhaps this is better discussed in a separate thread about GMO's, instead of a political attack of a European country's company making claims about the USA policies and procedures regarding the lifespan of women in the USA.
> 
> This thread is about understanding the English language as a secondary language.



Thank you, blissful. That's a great example.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 12, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Americans tend to speak in very short phrases. "Instead of saying "No, they aren't," most of us would simply say "No" or "Nope" (which is not as formal).


Ok thank you, but If you see the whole conversation:
Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
Cathy: No, its not a photo of my friend.
Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture,   who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren't.


Does Cathys "No they aren't" mean that she confirms, that the person in the picture and her friend are not the same person?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> Ok thank you, but If you see the whole conversation:
> Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
> Cathy: No, its not a photo of my friend.
> Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture,   who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
> ...



It's more likely that Cathy's first answer would be "No, it's not." 

Her second answer is confirming "No, they aren't [the same person]."


----------



## CatPat (Feb 13, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> Ok thank you, but If you see the whole conversation:
> Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
> Cathy: No, its not a photo of my friend.
> Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture,   who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
> ...



Yes, they are not the same. I would seem to understand of these not of the same person and say as well.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you. 


CatPat said:


> I would seem to understand of these not of the same person and say as well.


Thank you, but I don't understand the sentence.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 15, 2016)

Cat?


----------



## CatPat (Feb 16, 2016)

I meant that the yes or no applies of the reply and of the picture it is not clear how it can be presented of this.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

Ah thank you. 
So in the end Cathy confirms that the person on the photo and the friend are not the same person, correct?


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

(whole conversation:

Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
Cathy: No, I don't think so.
Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture, who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren't.)


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

And another question I ask myself: Is it realy unclear how Cathy's "No they aren't" is meant? Cause I thought the other ones were telling me it is sure that it means "No they aren't the same person." and it cannot mean "No I disagree. I think they are the same person"?


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2016)

Americans love to use contractions. Two words made into one. Can't, won't, didn't, wasn't. When you see a word that ends in an n't, that means the last word is usually "not". Can't = can not, won't = would not, didn't = did not, wasn't = was not. And sometimes won't and equal will not. 

Confused now? Even Americans can have a hard time learning their own language. Won't can mean "would not" or even "will not". 

Welcome to DC.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes I know, I am just confused that everyone is telling me that Cathy's last answer "No they aren't" means "No, they are not the same person" and Cat thinks it's unclear and can also mean "No that's wrong, they are the same person." 
Or did I missunderstand something?

Whole conversation:
Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
Cathy: No, I don't think so.
Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture, who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
Cathy (looks closer): No they aren't.


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> Yes I know, I am just confused that everyone is telling me that Cathy's last answer "No they aren't" means "No, they are not the same person" and Cat thinks it's unclear and can also mean "No that's wrong, they are the same person."
> Or did I missunderstand something?
> 
> Whole conversation:
> ...



Look at Cathy's answer. She says No, That comma separates her full comment from the "I don't". She separated the two negatives. 

But then she says "No they aren't." There should be a comma there after the "No" also. What she should have said was just, " They aren't." It amazes me that any person whose native tongue is not English, ever learns even the basic rules. Then on top of American English, you have the Queen's English. Spelling is different than ours, and it changes from country to country throughout the Commonwealth.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay, but I'm sorry I don't understand your answer what Cathy means with her last statement "No they aren't."

Does she want to say "No, they are not the same" or is possible she wants to say "No, that is wrong, they are the same"?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2016)

This question has been answered correctly multiple times.  Back in posts #10-#14 it seemed clear to you.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

yes you all said it means "they are not the same person". 
But User cat said it's also possible that it can mean "No that's wrong. They are the same person". So I wanted to know more about it. Or did I missunderstand Cat?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> yes you all said it means "they are not the same person"...




...and that is the correct interpretation.  I recommend you stop at that so you are not further confused.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> yes you all said it means "they are not the same person".
> But User cat said it's also possible that it can mean "No that's wrong. They are the same person". So I wanted to know more about it. Or did I missunderstand Cat?



Cat is not a native English speaker and I don't understand what she's saying, either  

Bottom line: No, they aren't [the same person]. Period. End of story.


----------



## blissful (Feb 16, 2016)

lol (laughing out loud) as an English interpretation.

[why does this remind me of my brother? If he didn't like the answer to the question, then he'd just ask it again, and again, as though that would change the answer. So he'd ask, "can I have candy" and the answer was, "no", so he'd ask again, because he wanted candy, and the answer was still, "no". This, however, didn't stop him from asking again.]


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Cat is not a native English speaker and I don't understand what she's saying, either


Well, in Catpats Profile is the info she is American?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2016)

She says is a naturalized American. She was not born here.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh didn't see this.
And you also saw the whole conversation (not only the snippet) and there it's clear that Cathy's last sentence "No they aren't" means "No, they are not the same person" correct?

Whole conversation:
Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
Cathy: No, I don't think so.
Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture, who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
Cathy (looks closer): No they aren't.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 17, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> Oh didn't see this.
> And you also saw the whole conversation (not only the snippet) and there it's clear that Cathy's last sentence "No they aren't" means "No, they are not the same person" correct?
> 
> Whole conversation:
> ...


?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2016)

The Discuss Cooking forum is for people who enjoy cooking and talking about it. 

This forum might be more appropriate for your question: https://www.englishclub.com/esl-forums/viewforum.php?f=199&sid=e2ee386725a37054aa3869d741e630f4


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 17, 2016)

yeah, but as a silent reader here with many native english speaking here I would be very happy to get help


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 17, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> Oh didn't see this.
> And you also saw the whole conversation (not only the snippet) and there it's clear that Cathy's last sentence "No they aren't" means "No, they are not the same person" correct?
> 
> Whole conversation:
> ...


So I would be very glad for any help


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 18, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> yeah, but as a silent reader here with many native english speaking here I would be very happy to get help


*rickydixtor*, it appears that is exactly what you can get if you click on the link to "English Club" that *GotGarlic* posted. From the English Club website:

This forum exists to answer questions from non-native LEARNERS of English about English GRAMMAR. Suitable question-types therefore consist essentially of the following:

* Questions relating to the grammatical function of a word or phrase in a particular sentence (one per post)
* Questions relating to the grammatical acceptability of a particular sentence (one per post)
* Questions relating to the reasons for grammatical unacceptability of a particular sentence (STRICTLY one per post!)

Those of us who hang around here are much more fluent in "cooking" than we are in English teaching. You will probably get a better answer quicker if you ask the people who are more skilled in explaining an answer to your question.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 18, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *rickydixtor*, it appears that is exactly what you can get if you click on the link to "English Club" that *GotGarlic* posted. From the English Club website:
> 
> This forum exists to answer questions from non-native LEARNERS of English about English GRAMMAR. Suitable question-types therefore consist essentially of the following:
> 
> ...



My English is not perfect so perhaps I belong elsewhere also.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 18, 2016)

I know I would get explanations and so on somewhere else, but just a short Interpretation of a normal native English speaker is enough. I think it's an easy everyday conversation and I just want to go sure to understand Cathy's last statement in the whole conversation right. So realy thanks in advance.


Whole conversation:
Bryan: Is that an old photo of your friend?
Cathy: No, I don't think so.
Bryan: Okay, I always need to think about that person on the picture, who I thought was your friend. But they are not the same then.
Cathy (looks closer): No they aren't.


Cathy's last sentence "No they aren't" means "No, they are not the same person" correct?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 18, 2016)

Your question has been patiently answered many times.


I'm not sure why you keep asking it over and over again.


If you are unclear about the answers you are getting in a cooking forum, it probably would be better for you to ask your question in the English forum that Got garlic so thoughtfully posted for you.


----------



## rickydixtor (Feb 18, 2016)

I am just unsure if you read the whole conversation that could have changed the meaning cause first I only posted a snippet. That's all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2016)

CatPat said:


> My English is not perfect so perhaps I belong elsewhere also.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



Absolutely not!  You belong here, you are ours!  We do not demand perfect English, we can help with general questions about language.  But, we are not English teachers, just friends who love food.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2016)

CatPat said:


> My English is not perfect so perhaps I belong elsewhere also.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



You stay right where you are. You definitely belong right here. We love you and do not ever want you to feel like you do not belong.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 18, 2016)

CatPat said:


> My English is not perfect so perhaps I belong elsewhere also.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat


Geez, *Cat*, no one said you shouldn't be here. If you look at the top of the Discuss Cooking webpage, we are here to "Discover Cooking, Discuss Life". That doesn't mean we chase away people not fluent in English who want to "Discover Cooking, Discuss Life" but have a small problem here or there with making their point clear - and that applies to U.S. born, native English speakers that still might have problems with the language!  You have discovered things about cooking here while certainly talking about life.

*ricky*, it appears, is looking for language help understanding a certain English-language phrase. Since DC is a forum set up for people interested in COOKING and not in linguistics, he would best be served by asking his questions in a forum of people who enjoy discussing language more than talking about cooking.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 18, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez, *Cat*, no one said you shouldn't be here. If you look at the top of the Discuss Cooking webpage, we are here to "Discover Cooking, Discuss Life". That doesn't mean we chase away people not fluent in English who want to "Discover Cooking, Discuss Life" but have a small problem here or there with making their point clear - and that applies to U.S. born, native English speakers that still might have problems with the language!  You have discovered things about cooking here while certainly talking about life.
> 
> *ricky*, it appears, is looking for language help understanding a certain English-language phrase. Since DC is a forum set up for people interested in COOKING and not in linguistics, he would best be served by asking his questions in a forum of people who enjoy discussing language more than talking about cooking.



No I did not mean of this. I meant I can go elsewhere for of help in English and not burden of anyone.

Joyce is also helping. My English was so much of better when I lived here. 

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 18, 2016)

Still different, Cat. Since joining DC, every single one of ricky's posts has been in this thread, asking the same question over and over about English usage. You, however, will ask a quick question about how to phrase something in English when taking about a food subject, or something in the off topic forum. Just keep asking for help in the moment of a thread conversation. We here are ALWAYS willing to help ANY forum member express themselves when talking about food. It's nothing like ricky asking the same language question over and over, when it appears that we just can't help him here in the way he is looking for help.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 18, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Still different, Cat. Since joining DC, every single one of ricky's posts has been in this thread, asking the same question over and over about English usage. You, however, will ask a quick question about how to phrase something in English when taking about a food subject, or something in the off topic forum. Just keep asking for help in the moment of a thread conversation. We here are ALWAYS willing to help ANY forum member express themselves when talking about food. It's nothing like ricky asking the same language question over and over, when it appears that we just can't help him here in the way he is looking for help.



Oh! I am sorry, I did not see that. I understand.

I feel of this place as this: The 4 Fs.

Food
Family
Friends
Fun

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 18, 2016)

That's nice. I like the way you put it.  So we're good.


----------

